# Columnaris sigh



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

Dealing with columnaris, lost 6 fish already, trying to save my Blood Parrot Cichlid, albino catfish, 1 gourami, and an oto that are left in a hospital tank full of meds.

Using maracyn and maracyn 2, tore down the 55, bleached everything, treating the sand with antibiotics, and just getting more discouraged.

[email protected] fish.

Any words of encouragement would be appreciated.

It's been a rough, wet week here lol, my hands are cracked from water damage.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

That sucks. 

Whether all your remaining fish make it or not, good for you for doing your best to save them!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You picked the right meds in my opinion if that's any encouragement.Columnaris(fin rot) is usually a water quality issue.I will now say what I always say;Changing water is the cheapest,easiest and best thing you can do for your fish and wallet(and hands).
GOOD LUCK,HOPE THEY ALL GET BETTER!


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

The thing that bothers me the most is that I do a 50% water change weekly on all my tanks, as well as vacuum debris/waste. I have noticed though, in this 55 that the fish are ill from, the bottom is sand, and the bio load is almost 3x that of my other tanks. Not sure why or maybe I just notice it more because it is a sand bottom. Either way, going to buy a different vacuum and work on keeping that one cleaner moving forward.

The BP/Oto/Catfish are responding to the meds pretty good, its the gourami that isnt. He appears worse imo.... He might have to meet his maker today, I am rather tenderhearted and won't let him suffer much longer. If he isn't better by tomorrow, will bury him along with his Danio buddies that left this world today.

Mah


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck , sounds like you really care about your fish . I hope things turn around for your gourami's.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Perhaps you could put the betta in a stronger concentration for a short period of time. 

Though, you are doing good and hope you keep it up. It isn't easy taking the ethical road.


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

My gourami, Jack, died last night. 
When I took him out of the hospital tank, his head was completely blackened.

The blood parrot, albino catfish, and oto are still in there and seem to be more perky today. It appears they are responding to the tx.

On another note, 

the 55g has been refilled, and I am treating it with 1650mg of Augmentin I had laying around.
It kills both gram positive/negative bacteria, hoping it will treat the sand I had in there.

Will run carbon and do wc's to pull the meds out this week.
I almost don't want to put anything back into that tank, such a shame, it's a new 55g I bought in January.

Anyone else ever treat their tanks with "human" amoxicillins?
Any advise?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

FISH ANTIBIOTICS IN A COLLAPSE [Archive] - LDS Preppers
What Are the Uses of Amoxicillin for Fish?
Although I have never used "human"antibiotics on fish,it would appear they are the same thing.Both links lead to this conclusion and the first one list several other antibiotics sold for fish "allegedly " safe for humans.They claim the ingredients are identical,and possibly the only difference would be the quality control placed on manufacturers of human use intended products.
Very interesting and thanks for the question as I probably never would have searched for such info.Good reads if true.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

:fish9: Can i ask you how you dosed it ? 
i actually came across this info the first time i treated a ill fish , but my thoughts are if the meds for fish and ppl are the same is the strenth the same , or would you dilute it in water , id considered trying it , but how do i know what i gave them is having any efect . how would they absorb it ? through the water or by eating it , what if its not a strong enough dose and it does nothing but make what your treating harder to kill. ??? i just assume stick with fish meds designed to be absorbed which ever way is better for the fish i guess. 
Thankfully this is hypothetical treatment talk as i have never really had to use antibiotics. i had fin rot once and treated it with tea tree oil melafix (lightly) it was a water quality issue i made as a noob to the hobby. prolonged exposure to trace ammonia of 0.5 or less ppm for about a week or 2 caused it.
it was very affordable and did help those guppies all make 100% recovery. 
but its poisonous to labyrinth breathers such as the gourami you had , but since it is goen now if things purcist it could be something to try.


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

I used maracyn 2 for the fish in a hospital tank. I think the disease progressed faster in the gourami than the meds could work. Sorry for him.

For the 55 gallon empty aquarium I used 

200mg per 10g of water approximately which is similar to the instructions on the regular marcyn (200mg erythromycin per 10g)

I ended up using 1200mg in the tank, dosing once a day for 5 days. 
Then I will end up doing a 50% water change, and throw in carbon for 5 days to pull the meds out.

Hopefully then the tank will be pest free and I can do a normal fishless cycle.
Will probably jump start with media from my other 55g planted tank, so that I can get my survivors back home asap.

Moving forward, instead of using left over amoxicillin in the cupboard, I am ordering some Fish Mox. That way I have enough on hand to treat my fish and tank without breaking the bank. The maracyn is pretty expensive if I would have treated the tank with it. ($60)


Mah


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

According to the links fish mox is amoxicillin(250mg) and the fish mox forte amoxicillin(500 mg).
After reading those links only concern would be expiration dates!


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

Amoxicillin is an antibiotic related to penicillin that stops bacteria from multiplying. The use of amoxicillin for fish can treat several bacterial infections caused by water in fish tanks that is too warm or poorly maintained. When a fish is sick or injured, it allows the bacteria to flourish, which may kill the fish if not treated quickly. The aquarium owner can use amoxicillin for fish that show symptoms of fin rot, red pest, tuberculosis, scale deformities and dropsy.

Fin rot is a common disease seen in gold fish and neon tetras. It begins with whitish sores on the fins that may turn orange or yellow in a few days and spread to the gills. Affected fish might develop mucus that impedes respiration and can cause death. These fish might stay at the top of the tank or at the bottom as they try to breathe; they also may stop eating if the bacteria spreads to the mouth. Using amoxicillin for fish with this condition can sometimes retard the spread of the bacteria.

The most common sign of red pest on ornamental fish are bloody streaks on the fins, body or tail. The condition can become so severe that the tail or fins actually fall off if not treated with amoxicillin. This is an internal bacterial infection that can be addressed by adding the antibiotic to the fish’s diet. It is rarely seen in healthy aquariums. /////


Antibiotics are antibiotics. They don't make different ones for animals, just different strengths, and sometimes with combo drugs that "lessen" the side effects.
Per my vet.

Mah


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> According to the links fish mox is amoxicillin(250mg) and the fish mox forte amoxicillin(500 mg).
> After reading those links only concern would be expiration dates!



agreed


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

ok so you do add it to the diet then ? or would you attempt to dissolve it in the water ?
And Thanks for the education.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most are added to the water by mg per gallon.Jungle(one brand in particular) sells food that is medicated also as some infections are best(only)treated from within the fish.


----------

